# Gagg Reflex during Oral and how to get over cum taste-need tips!



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys,
So I probably have one of the worst gagg reflex, when I started I couldn't even deep throat, it has improved dramatically and I got wilde and now I do it as much as I can but of course there is still the gagg reflex, even slight taste of pre-cum set it off to... I have thrown up a bunch of times giving oral because of it or came very close 

I also would like to be able to learn to swallow because I know my bf would die over it but even the sight of it/taste/warmth of it makes me want to barf  I really want to be able to please my man in those ways without throwing up, lolz

I am doing additional reseach online, but I also want to hear your tips on how to overcome these gagg reflexes and how to get used/over the taste of cumm, I can't be the only one with this problem  So I am sure you guys can help 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

My wife had reflex but learned to control. Now she doesn't gag and can hold my penis down throat while I orgasm. She says she feels no cum at all, tastes nothing. It bypassaes all her tongue and taste buds. It took her a while to learn but once you acquire this skill, oral. changes so much. Can't post here but thee are at least 50 new tricks and variations to oral with that skill.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Btw, I heard you can put numbing spray in throat to help with reflex. Porn stars have a lot of tricks, numbing the throat is one of them.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I do commend you for wanting to work on this for your man. Really your attitude is like a dream to me. 

I wonder if numbing spray would make the man take longer.


----------



## 1tired (Jun 23, 2012)

If you can get a prescriber to give you some viscous lidocaine, it might solve your problem.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Comfortably Numb Mints

Trust me. They work. And no, WOM, hubby doesn't last longer when I have the mint in my mouth during oral. 

They also have sprays and gels on that site. Just happens I chose the mints. LOL what can I say? I like mint chocolate!


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

have you tried plugging your nose from the inside of your mouth? like how you would do when you have to swallow Buckleys? (the cough syrup) : D


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Aristotle said:


> My wife had reflex but learned to control. Now she doesn't gag and can hold my penis down throat while I orgasm. She says she feels no cum at all, tastes nothing. It bypassaes all her tongue and taste buds. It took her a while to learn but once you acquire this skill, oral. changes so much. Can't post here but thee are at least 50 new tricks and variations to oral with that skill.


Just learned to do this because the taste, smell, consistency and temperature bothered me. Got advice on TAM and tried it. It took about 6 tries before I could carry it off. So it can work but you can't give up too soon. I don't have a strong gag reflex. OP would have to deal with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## piggyoink (Apr 10, 2012)

pineapple juice is supposed to work wonders (seriously)


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

Great tips you guys! I let him cum in my mouth a couple times gagged but I will get used to it eventually. At least I am not gagging at the sight/warmth of it 
But I will keep training and trying these tricks to make it easier, thank you!!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I can deal with the cum..I just have a terrible gag reflex issue. I too have actually puked from it. 

I've watched how to deep throat videos and practiced on my hubby while watching but I can't seem to overcome my gag reflex. 

Does the numbing spray really work? And couldnt you just buy sore throat numbing spray at your local grocery store? Id imagine it has the same stuff that the sprays from the sex shops sell?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

1tired said:


> If you can get a prescriber to give you some viscous lidocaine, it might solve your problem.


Be careful with stuff like that....you could make him a bit numb too. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

